# Terminate a Serial Connection



## swavijay (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm a newbie to FreeBSD and would like to know how to terminate a serial connection. I established serial connection via the command [cmd=]cu -l serial-port-device[/cmd] *H*ow do I terminate this serial connection and come back to the terminal prompt?

-Vijay


----------



## SirDice (Feb 10, 2012)

Press CTRL-D.

This works for a lot of things, including the shell itself.


----------



## kpa (Feb 10, 2012)

From the cu(1) manual page:


```
Typed characters are normally transmitted directly to the remote machine
     (which does the echoing as well).  A tilde (â€˜~â€™) appearing as the first
     character of a line is an escape signal; the following are recognized:

     ~^D or ~.
             Drop the connection and exit.  Only the connection is dropped â€“
             the login session is not terminated.

...
```


----------

